# Grizzly G0675 10" Jointer/Planer Combo Review



## Everett1

I was looking at the 12 inch model a year ago

I have a one car garage for a shop so one machine would be ideal to take up less space

I ended up with a grizz 8" jointer and 15" planer as I was fearful of how often I'd have to calibrate and you confirmed that for me

Haven't had to touch the jointer since I set it up when I got it. Planer just needs a blade sharpening


----------



## Tennessee

Not a real fan of multi-use power stationary tools, and this seems to reinforce that. I have a Jet 6" joiner that sometimes I wish was 12", but I get by. I have the Grizzly G0453X spiralhead planer, and the Grizzly G0513X2BF 17" bandsaw, and I have had almost no problems save for the initial motor went on the planer in 20 seconds, and I had to replace it, and a bad manual on the bandsaw which said I had the wrong table, (wrong-figured it out about three hours after I got off the phone with customer support), and four weeks later a new table, (same one as what was on the saw), came in with no way to return it. Certainly Grizzly is cheaper, and they do cut some corners, but for my money, so far I really like what I have.


----------



## dustyal

Thanks for taking the time to write the review. Much appreciated. I've been looking at the combo machines as I need to save space and I am a hobbyist. I have been hesitant due to most of what you mentioned. The Grizzly unit does seem more substantial than the Jet units.


----------



## cabmaker

Now there is an honest review ! But wait a minute, you had lots of alignment issues with your grizzly machine but ordered a grizzly measuring devise to correct them ? Gotta think about that one for a while. I do hope it works out for you. I have never recomended combo machines to anyone, why ? I have had a couple. Enjoy the journey ! JB


----------



## Dusty56

Problem with combo machines is that when your jointer doesn't work , neither does your planer ! 
I've yet to hear anything good about these that would make me want to give up my individual machines.
Nice review , well written and good info : )


----------



## AKAndrew

Nice review, thanks for taking the time to write it.


----------



## rawdawgs50

Good honest review. As a grizzly user and fan of their tools, I know there are better machines, even grizzly, out there then what you have. I can not blame you for feeling you would go with another vendor… I would of told them to pick their pos up or send me one that works without making it a career to fix it.

best advice, sell that for what you can and purchase a used planer and jointer standalone. It will be the best decision you could make.

every time you use it it will just bring back bad memories and potentially ruin your ww experience.

you live …you learn. For what its worth the 12 inch version is a far superior machine to the 10 inch. Not even in the same class…..but I would never buy it…unless it was for the jointer ability alone.


----------



## ssnvet

Tough break…. I hate to see anybody sink their $$ into a tool and then not be satisfied with it.

I second the opinion that combo machines are a compromise of both functions.

The only fair comparison is against a similarilly priced combo machine.

And yes… the cheap a$$ crates are a joke…. If you read reviews about some of their machinery tools (10×24 lathe) you'll quickly realize that 9 out of 10 of them fall apart and cause damage. Grizzly should demand better.


----------



## HorizontalMike

I ended up like Everett, with an G0593 8" jointer and a 13" lunchbox planer. Thanks for the straight up review, as it does confirm some fears I had when originally deciding on this type of equipment.


----------



## Straightbowed

I was gonna buy that jointer but someone at the bears den a few years ago told me no no no no go with the dedicaTED JOINTER YOU WILL HAVE BETTER LUCK so thats what I done, so the rest is history I was told not to buy this combo mach its a pc of crap just sayin


----------



## Dusty56

Think about it …if the planer breaks , you also don't have a jointer at the same time. That's why I have separate machines : )


----------



## garberfc

Thanks for the great review.

I'll never understand why companies continue to sell questionable machinery at relatively high prices now that the Internet / review sites are so wide spread…


----------



## B4B

Thanks for the review. I'm currently researching my next tool purchase and this review definitely helps. I'm looking at this and a Jet 10" model at about 1/2 the cost.

Since 2012, have you gone back to further adjust your tables for better precision? Have the adjustments held over time? Has it seem much use between then and now?

I'm looking at a jointer next and can see the value in a combination unit for planing, if designed well. . and for occasional use.

If I do go this route, I know what my expectations should be and that is worth something. As a hobby I can't really justify the space/dollars for a better machine I will only use occasionally.


----------

